# New Here



## kristi.coffey (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All Excel Ninjas,

Unlike most of you guys, I am fairly new and on my way to excel the excel and become an expert hence why I joined this forum to talk to you guys for help.

My name is Kristi.

Thank you!
Kristi


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Kristi, 

Welcome aboard! 

Denis


----------



## kristi.coffey (Aug 31, 2011)

SydneyGeek said:


> Hi Kristi,
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Denis



Thanks Denis


----------



## hiker95 (Sep 1, 2011)

Kristi,

Welcome to the MrExcel forum.




> I am fairly new and on my way to excel the excel and become an expert




*Training / Books / Sites*

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

How to Learn to Write Macros 
http://articles.excelyogi.com/playin...ba/2008/10/27/

How to use the macro recorder 
http://articles.excelyogi.com/

Click here and scroll down to Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training 
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a Visual Basic Module?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Debra Dalgleish has some notes how to implement macros here:
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

David McRitchie has an intro to macros:
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/code.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

Where to paste code in VBE VBA
Introducing the Excel VBA Editor
http://www.ask.com/web?qsrc=2417&o=101881&l=dis&q=Where+to+paste+code+in+the+Excel+VBA+Editor

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

http://www.excel-vba.com/
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm
http://www.exceltip.com/excel_links.html

(livelessons video)
Excel VBA and Macros with MrExcel
ISBN: 0-7897-3938-0
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-Macros-M...7936479&sr=1-1

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Cascading queries

http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/ne...ing_dropdowns/

Excel VLOOKUP Function and VLOOKUP Example
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal05.html 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger

Excel Data Validation - Add New Items
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

Locating files containing VBA
Searching Files in Subfolders for VBA code string:
http://www.dailydoseofexcel.com/arch...a-code-string/

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-978054.php

Excel 2003 Power Programming with VBA (Excel Power Programming With Vba)
by John Walkenbach

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…
http://www.mrexcel.com/learnexcel2.shtml 

Professional Excel Development
by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)

Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference
by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)

VB & VBA in a Nutshell: The Language
(http://www.amazon.co.uk/VB-VBA-Nutsh...4671189&sr=1-2)

Writing Excel Macros with VBA
(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Writing-Exce...4671189&sr=1-3)

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading
Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm

Sync Pivot Tables
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthr...g+pivot+tables
Check out rorya's post at the very bottom of this link. It should do the trick:
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Soft..._22844558.html
Multiple pivot tables 1 filter to control all 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ntrol-all.html

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?ID=40

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards & Reports For Dummies


----------



## SuperFerret (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the board!

(I really think Hikers list should become a Sticky  )


----------



## Domski (Sep 1, 2011)

It's a very big list!

Hi Kristi


----------



## TinaP (Sep 1, 2011)

SuperFerret said:


> (I really think Hikers list should become a Sticky  )


 
I second that!

And welcome to the board, Kristi.


----------



## T. Valko (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Nalani (Sep 4, 2011)

First of all, Welcome Kristi




SuperFerret said:


> (I really think Hikers list should become a Sticky  )


 
I too think there should be some type of Sticky so the New Members have somewhere to "go".


The question has been asked numerous times and for me, as a beginner, have saved alot of* hiker's* links in a special Folder just so I can find it again. (and I named the folder "hiker" just because I think of him when I need help.)

Here's another link I found that also addresses Help for the Newcomer.

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=352116


----------



## kristi.coffey (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow - you guys are big help. Thanks for the sweet welcome! 
I am going through hiker95 list at this point..Honestly speaking, I don't currently want to shed any $$ until I have some basic idea..


----------



## hiker95 (Sep 5, 2011)

Kristi,

Let me know if any of the links are not working.

I just started adding the following information to my list:
Nalani's reply:
Here's another link I found that also addresses Help for the Newcomer.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=352116

And, later today I will be testing all the links to see if any need to be updated.


----------

